# Local hunting



## joeroberts.jr27 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just a quick question do you prefer hunting in the dark or daylight.
















Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Daylight - its easier to find game. Especially. if injured.

In the UK using a lamp to hunt is illegal - which also doesn't help.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Both. In Canada hunting at night of if any kind is restricted. However, pest control doesn't fall under that heading. This is why I keep an ear out for any farmer with a potential rat or rabbit problem in my area.

Many rodents have met steel in the dark on the quail and cattle farms I've worked on.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Both. In Canada hunting at night of if any kind is restricted. However, pest control doesn't fall under that heading. This is why I keep an ear out for any farmer with a potential rat or rabbit problem in my area.
> 
> Many rodents have met steel in the dark on the quail and cattle farms I've worked on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Also, excellent kill shots mate. That bunny took the news hard. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - as mentioned before. UK laws are very complicated. Too kill anything you really need to have a 'General Licence' (Though it also states you don't actually need one... but the same site does say killing any animals is illegal... Think generally its set up to be purposefully confusing and contradictory). But by definition if you're killing game in the UK - you're 'hunting' under the GL and have to follow its guidelines.

So dogs and lamps are out - and are required to use specific shot (so no stones / marbles / nuts etc.).


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What a shot on that rabbit! He'll make a nice stew. That's a good looking shooter too!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice shooting good to see that yew works well,it will kill.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

For those times that you can hunt at night you might want to consider a NEXTORCH K3. The NEXTORCH is a flashlight with a removable clip that, after drilling a hole through your frame, can be slipped into the frame and secured with a couple of rubber bands. It's powerful and illuminates better than any other pen light I have ever tried. It's biggest advantage is that the barrel, all but the lens portion, is all the same diameter so it slips easily into place once a 1/2 inch (13mm) hole is drilled. I find it easier to shoot at night with the light attached to the slingshot.

winnie


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Winnie said:


> For those times that you can hunt at night you might want to consider a NEXTORCH K3. The NEXTORCH is a flashlight with a removable clip that, after drilling a hole through your frame, can be slipped into the frame and secured with a couple of rubber bands. It's powerful and illuminates better than any other pen light I have ever tried. It's biggest advantage is that the barrel, all but the lens portion, is all the same diameter so it slips easily into place once a 1/2 inch (13mm) hole is drilled. I find it easier to shoot at night with the light attached to the slingshot.
> winnie


Thank you I'll look that up!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

For me it's all about opportunity, but in my state you can hunt 30 minutes before and after legal sunrise and sunset. Pests do not count, even if they are game species. Certain circumstances will allow you to kill out of season, pest animals only no matter species but some require a "permit" to take but only after you have tried deterrents.

On a foot note, as per UK rules, why do you think the catapult being a silent, effective, and pocketable weapon was created and so widely used in the uk? Also isn't it ok under most cases to lamp game classified as pests?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

gaveb said: "On a foot note, as per UK rules, why do you think the catapult being a silent, effective, and pocketable weapon was created and so widely used in the uk? Also isn't it ok under most cases to lamp game classified as pests?"

I have always thought of the UK as having a "poaching tradition". Tradition might not be the best description but when you think of the landed aristocracy having tied up so much of the property in the UK then it becomes problematic for the average person to hunt. The phrase "lamp game", for instance, isn't really used here in the US. Hunting here in the States is pretty simple. Get a license, buy a gun and go. We don't really need something that shoots silently.

winnie


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Poaching is theft as well as trespassing. Yes it does happen and slingshots are sometimes used. However its being clamped down on in the UK.

Eradicating pest species falls under a GL, as mentioned before. Lamping etc. Are prohibited under this licence. Night vision I believe is ok.

Regarding land access Winnie yes and no. There is plenty of common land available, thanks to the Magna Carta. Also farmers will often allow access if asked. The aristocracy 'issue' is not actually an issue at all.

There is a belief that archery hunting was banned due to this but its simply not true.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

In the UK it is illegal to shoot roosting birds.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I like the day


----------



## ninhht (Nov 7, 2017)

in the dark! More interesting, more techniques and more difficult!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

I cant hunt because in Italy is forbidden with slingshot at all. So I enjoy your post. But your frame even more! It's gorgeous and stunning veneers!

Are you using .40" latex for hunt?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mostho said:


> I cant hunt because in Italy is forbidden with slingshot at all. So I enjoy your post. But your frame even more! It's gorgeous and stunning veneers!
> Are you using .40" latex for hunt?


Just curious if that would count for someone who was say, shooting a problem rabbit in their private garden? Strictly removing a pest with an available tool, no 'hunting' involved.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I would assume its generally not allowed - Think its generally seen as an inhumane method of killing - or potentially used by novices etc.

I recently heard that the UK is looking to blanket banning them as well. In fact the recent changes to the government website actually support this view. Interestingly a body that mediates between the public and government have openly mentioned that they ignore slingshots (and crossbows) as hunting tools as not to upset the 'anti's'...

I also find it interesting the different view countries have on hunting, in fact slingshots in general. From another post it seems simply having a slingshot on you in public in Holland is an offence and carries a fine.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah I guess it just has always carried a negative stigma. One thing I find sadly ironic was that even if we (the slingshot community) actually showed the accuracy and power capacity of our tools, it would simply cause undue legislation to be enacted against us. Slingshots, their creation, transportation and so on could become regulated. The term you used 'blanket-ban' is a frightening idea for something as simple as what we use.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The UK tends to take a very 'fair' approach to everything. Its easier to outright remove from general use than to start stratifying legislation... makes it fair all round.

England has adopted an EU approach to hunting - and they are in the process of implementing. Illegal hunting and punishment is becoming stricter as a result.

Poaching can result in all equipment being confiscated and have seen a case of a 7 month prison sentence for a hare... The UK currently has a huge problem with illegal hunting and poaching. Road verges and green lanes/walk paths are actually seen as belonging to the respective land owners - so shooting there is poaching.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> mostho said:
> 
> 
> > I cant hunt because in Italy is forbidden with slingshot at all. So I enjoy your post. But your frame even more! It's gorgeous and stunning veneers!
> ...


we are not allowed to hunt at all with catapults even with valid license. Hunting is for firearms, bows and archery. Also we dont have such regulations as US like pest control or whatever you call it. No way.

In fishing it is allowed for sport to go from sunrise to sunset, and also I'm a spear gun diver obeying the law. Hunting is far more strict.

Said that If I want to hunt a rabbit or hare in my garden I will be very tempted to be honest but I dont want a penal spot on my life.

That's all. Lucky you guys that can go for a squirrel or rabbit easier.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Yeah I guess it just has always carried a negative stigma. One thing I find sadly ironic was that even if we (the slingshot community) actually showed the accuracy and power capacity of our tools, it would simply cause undue legislation to be enacted against us. Slingshots, their creation, transportation and so on could become regulated. The term you used 'blanket-ban' is a frightening idea for something as simple as what we use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


 Carrying a slingshot as a necklace can be seen as an "not ordinary" weapon. YOu know even having a screwdriver in the front side drawer of the ar can be very dangerous.
Just knowing the laws and so I will stick with targeting and creative targeting shooting. One day will see.



Lucky you again that you can fill your pot with some tasty pigeons or hares.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> The UK tends to take a very 'fair' approach to everything. Its easier to outright remove from general use than to start stratifying legislation... makes it fair all round.
> 
> England has adopted an EU approach to hunting - and they are in the process of implementing. Illegal hunting and punishment is becoming stricter as a result.
> 
> Poaching can result in all equipment being confiscated and have seen a case of a 7 month prison sentence for a hare... The UK currently has a huge problem with illegal hunting and poaching. Road verges and green lanes/walk paths are actually seen as belonging to the respective land owners - so shooting there is poaching.


That's intense but hey we have to protect everyone's freedom and safety.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mostho said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > mostho said:
> ...


Okay I understand now. And thank you, it is a nice freedom but maybe not in the way some may see it. As an example my in-laws property has had issues with many small to nedium sized 'pest' animals. Everything from the common House Sparrow (otherwise known as an English Sparrow) to rats, squirrels, raccoons and foxes. In each case, the animals were a problem not only to their family but also their pets and animals health (deficating in animal feed wells and onto machinery/vehicles) causing huge problems. Whether using my slingshot or an air rifle, I always only dispatched as many as were necessary to stunt the problem. I actually stuck on that point so much I often had to return more than once for having shot to few previously. I just always pictured speaking to an officer plainly and asking 'So I simply am left with either A) leaving my things to be destroyed, or B ) resorting to dangerous & ineffective poisons?' I dont know that someone has put it that plainly to them yet lol. I appreciate you educating me on your countries regulations, & agree that MUCH fun can still be had shooting at targets !

Cheers & happy shooting!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

I have no idea as to why I should observe any arbitrary local law. You catch me, I'm caught! If I'm caught then it's my own fault.

I prefer to rely on my own innate moral compass to tell me what is right or wrong.

In England we have a collection of laws that date back to the 16th century that were designed to benefit landowners and a privileged few - to this day it is illegal to hunt ANYTHING with an arrow or bolt. Why? What is the logic that underlies this 'law'?

Inertia.

I cannot think of a square foot of land in England, my home, that isn't 'owned' by somebody.

England has been here so long that we have accumulated centuries of self-serving legislation that is designed to restrict the freedom and happiness of its subjects. Fortunately our coppers aren't idiots. The last time that I was approached by the old bill they ended up shooting my catapult themselves!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Murda said:


> I have no idea as to why I should observe any arbitrary local law. You catch me, I'm caught! If I'm caught then it's my own fault.
> I prefer to rely on my own innate moral compass to tell me what is right or wrong.
> In England we have a collection of laws that date back to the 16th century that were designed to benefit landowners and a privileged few - to this day it is illegal to hunt ANYTHING with an arrow or bolt. Why? What is the logic that underlies this 'law'?
> Inertia.
> ...


Well put, sir. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

"You can make 6 more posts until 26 November 2017 - 02:08 AM. This restriction is in place until you have 45 more approved posts"

Ermm.. post 01


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

You can make 5 more posts until 26 November 2017 - 02:08 AM. This restriction is in place until you have 45 more approved posts"

Hmm... post 02?


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

You can make 4 more posts until 26 November 2017 - 02:08 AM. This restriction is in place until you have 45 more approved posts

I'd hazard that this is post 03?


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

You can make 3 more posts until 26 November 2017 - 02:08 AM. This restriction is in place until you have 45 more approved posts"

You guessed - post 04!!!!


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

You can make 2 more posts until 26 November 2017 - 02:08 AM. This restriction is in place until you have 45 more approved posts"

Hope I'm not annoying anyone - post 05?????


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

You can make 1 more post until 26 November 2017 - 02:08 AM. This restriction is in place until you have 45 more approved posts"

The finishing line - post 06!!!!!! - what do I win?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Murda said:


> You can make 1 more post until 26 November 2017 - 02:08 AM. This restriction is in place until you have 45 more approved posts"
> 
> The finishing line - post 06!!!!!! - what do I win?


You win no posting tomorrow.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

@Murda - love your very British attitude  its what has made Britain so powerful over the centuries. But just don't get caught - prison tats are only cool on TV.

The archery law is an odd one. Most people understand it to be as a result of the anti-poaching laws think put in place during the reign of William the Conquerer (which was death for poaching), and as such are due the aristocracy being overly selfish in land access and wild food gathering. However it was perfectly legal into the 80's. The story goes that hunting by arrow law was being reviewed and the pro-guy slipped off to relieve himself and missed his chance - so was made unlawful. And there is simply not enough support to reinstate... In fact since 1363 archery was heavily promoted - and Henry V111 made it law that every household have bows for all members (including staff), and that all adolescent males and adults learn archery.

Pity really it was made unlawful to hunt with them...


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

It's illegal to hunt at night in a lot of places.

I've been paid several times to shoot all the bullfrogs around a pond or water tank. Here in New Mexico, they're an invasive species that's decimating the native wildlife, so I've had game wardens catch me after dark with a headlamp and either a B.B. gun or a slingshot, laugh and drive on.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

TARDIS Tara said:


> It's illegal to hunt at night in a lot of places.
> 
> I've been paid several times to shoot all the bullfrogs around a pond or water tank. Here in New Mexico, they're an invasive species that's decimating the native wildlife, so I've had game wardens catch me after dark with a headlamp and either a B.B. gun or a slingshot, laugh and drive on.


Lol awesome: )

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Daylight - its easier to find game. Especially. if injured.
> 
> In the UK using a lamp to hunt is illegal - which also doesn't help.


I thought lamping was legal for rabbits


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah actually have the test 'rules' attached here. Because of this post I did some reading up.

Squirrels and rabbits seem to have different rules than other animals.

Caution to the wise - don't post any hunting videos to youtube. Also watch the law animal killing / general licence - when you read into it deeper its a little troubling where catty's are involved... Keep it tidy, and keep it as undercover s possible.

View attachment Poaching-of-Game-Deer-and-Fish-Booklet.pdf


View attachment rights_of_way_access_england_wales_2012.pdf


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Yeah actually have the test 'rules' attached here. Because of this post I did some reading up.
> 
> Squirrels and rabbits seem to have different rules than other animals.
> 
> ...


All wise words. Lads - heeding them would be in your best interest.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

Find it very difficult to understand why people have such a problem disobeying the law - laws are there to protect us from each other. Arbitrary laws that are there to protect landowners and 'gentry' don't interest me and consequently have no relevance. Nobody 'owns' the land that I walk on and I can't see any reason why I would apologize for my presence. Squirrels, rabbits and doves don't observe any man-made laws regarding where they can or can't be - why should I?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

It's strange the laws they have in some places for example I always thought it was strange that in my state you can't hunt deer before or after Dawn and dusk but you can enter the woods with a gun during hunting season before the sun is,up . And you always here shots before sun is up during hunting season. 
You would think they would make the law saying you can't enter the woods until daylight with a firearm during hunting season if they don't want people hunting before light


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

"The UK currently has a huge problem with illegal hunting and poaching"...

Jesus, on what planet are you living? There is no huge problem with hunting and poaching - this is just you waffling on about sh*t that you know nothing about. Or is it possible that you don't live in Portugal? Either way, your ill-informed ranting about UK laws is not helpful or useful in any way. We are not running out of hares, rabbits or squirrels and don't seem likely to in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

romanljc said:


> It's strange the laws they have in some places for example I always thought it was strange that in my state you can't hunt deer before or after Dawn and dusk but you can enter the woods with a gun during hunting season before the sun is,up . And you always here shots before sun is up during hunting season.
> You would think they would make the law saying you can't enter the woods until daylight with a firearm during hunting season if they don't want people hunting before light


I don't know anything about US laws, but I can imagine a strong argument about heavily armed guys wandering about in the woods, in the dark, with the objective of shooting stuff.. I can see how that could go very quickly wrong. just saying!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Just moved here from the UK. You should read up. Makescan entertaining read. But guys are being prosecuted and doing time. Grey squirrels and rabbits are considered vermin and you'd most probably have a being eye cast in your direction. Depends on the officer involved. Hares are a little morebof a problem.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I hunt rabbits and australian possums which are both nocturnal, so I hunt at night . I use two red torches one on my head and one on my arm so that as I aim the one on my arm shines in the same direction as my prey.


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Just moved here from the UK. You should read up. Makescan entertaining read. But guys are being prosecuted and doing time. Grey squirrels and rabbits are considered vermin and you'd most probably have a being eye cast in your direction. Depends on the officer involved. Hares are a little morebof a problem.


Aaaargh! Not the being eye!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - The UK has got to be the most spied on nation on the planet - never seen so many CCTV cameras ever. Talk about a nanny state... Always unnerving phoning a new service provider have them ring up your post code and tell you exactly what you had for breakfast. Surprised every tree is not fitted a camera and government drones are not swarming over the populous.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Murda said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange the laws they have in some places for example I always thought it was strange that in my state you can't hunt deer before or after Dawn and dusk but you can enter the woods with a gun during hunting season before the sun is,up . And you always here shots before sun is up during hunting season.
> ...


We can hunt in the dark with night vision and suppressed rifles for coyotes. No issues yet. We can also hunt in the dark with artificial light and GUNS for raccoon, opossum and such. No issues there either. We can hunt deer with rifles equipped with suppressors also, but only during the day. Freedom is great, I wish everyone had the freedoms we have. I keep loaded pistols on me, in my vehicle, and in my house and a loaded pest control rifle by the back door(you have to rack one in)...again no issues. It's called being an adult and being responsible for your own self. When seconds matter the police are only minutes away after all. So glad we told the Queen to shove it sideways all the them years ago. That oligarchy b.s is creeping back in slowly, but we will keep knocking it back as best as we can, for as long as we can. When we can no longer do that, we know what to do next.....we have done it before.


----------



## SkullT (Jan 6, 2018)

At the risk of pointing out the obvious, here in the UK a Slingshot/Catapult is a Poachers Tool and no Landowner in his right mind allows you to hunt using a slingshot. Hunting with a slingshot is a very inefficient and cruel way to kill game/ vermin. However in the wrong hands and in the right conditions, it is a very efficient Poachers Tool. You can keep it in your pocket it's fairly quiet and you can throw it away in a split second. You don't hunt with a slingshot if you are using it for its intended purpose. You buy a gun. :soapbox:

Oh and there are two black Pheasants waiting for me in a field at the corner of a woodland I know and trust me, I won't be hunting them when my new slow cooker arrives they'll be jumping straight into the pot. :WasntMe:


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> Murda said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


Um, Chuck, we told the King that, they didn't have a queen as their reigning monarch at the time. Other than that I agree...


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

JoeRobertsjr27 is that a magpie, are they tasty? Good hunting/shooting OB!

Mostho, Murda, et all, if you ever visit the U.S. there are lots of your friends over here who would gladly organize some hunts for you to enjoy. Of course there are no guarantees of taking game, but I am certain a good time would be had anyway! Murda, just make sure you bring a case of scrumpy jack! I want these guys over here to know what they are missing. We have hard cider here but it is nothing to compare to woodchuck, woodpecker, etc!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

NoGuarantees said:


> JoeRobertsjr27 is that a magpie, are they tasty? Good hunting/shooting OB!
> 
> Mostho, Murda, et all, if you ever visit the U.S. there are lots of your friends over here who would gladly organize some hunts for you to enjoy. Of course there are no guarantees of taking game, but I am certain a good time would be had anyway! Murda, just make sure you bring a case of scrumpy jack! I want these guys over here to know what they are missing. We have hard cider here but it is nothing to compare to woodchuck, woodpecker, etc!


Buddy thanks for the invitation since here in Italy and allover continental Europe is strictly forbidden any hunt or pest vermin regulation.

If one day I will have the lucky to have a good trek with you for a hunt or just to breath fresh air and eat a sandwich outdoor it will be great!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Scrumpy... Now that's a word I've not heard in ages. Always thought it was a South West UK thing.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mostho said:


> NoGuarantees said:
> 
> 
> > JoeRobertsjr27 is that a magpie, are they tasty? Good hunting/shooting OB!
> ...


Man that's so sad. Screw the Man, lol. Go to places where you know people just don't go. It's never easy but it's always fun , and it might just be the only place that you'll ever be able to hunt in peace . When I was younger and lived in the city, if I got the itch go hunt I used to go to an old bread factory near my house. I would pack a small lunch, my air pistol, some pellets, my slingshot and a small bag of marbles. There are rats in that place that were 8 in Long from nose to tail and they weren't afraid of flashlights. I shot hundreds in that place, it was great fun and I learned a lot about shooting. Frankly, a friend and I who went there frequently started to wonder why the city didn't just let kids like us do this anyway. Before you ask, we didn't eat our food in the building and we wore respirators when we were inside. You were well aware as soon as you went inside that you were in the rats world now.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bushpot - we were the same. Lived in a rural area for ages - shooting birds to save the fruit in the garden was considered normal.

I am well aware the UK is starting to follow a more EU law regarding killing animals. Its already in place just not totally enforced... So they should enjoy the freedom while it still exists.

To be able to walk around in a field and freely shoot would be a welcome experience (I believe its OK where I am - can't find laws that restrict slingshots).


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Bushpot - we were the same. Lived in a rural area for ages - shooting birds to save the fruit in the garden was considered normal.
> 
> I am well aware the UK is starting to follow a more EU law regarding killing animals. Its already in place just not totally enforced... So they should enjoy the freedom while it still exists.
> 
> To be able to walk around in a field and freely shoot would be a welcome experience (I believe its OK where I am - can't find laws that restrict slingshots).


Yeah when I grew up a little we moved out to a farm on the edge of the city, that's when the real hunting began. Started to have to protect a small garden we kept, which meant a few higher powered air rifles and a 410 shotgun. Most of the time, I just wondered about the property looking for anything that needed to be shot. A lot of the time this was feral pigeons, grackles, Starlings, English sparrows, and other pests Birds. But on occasion we had something like a raccoon or a fox which required a harder hit, that's when the 410 came out and often with slugs. I find it a shame that young men don't get to take the same role as I did in protecting the livelihood of their families. I think it's one of the reasons we see so many disbonded young men feeling they have no purpose. And yes, wandering a field with your gun or slingshot is one of life's Simple Pleasures. Whether I hit anything or not I've never had a bad day wandering about the property shooting crabapples and pine cones and just being alone with my thoughts.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Mattwalt, yes enjoyed the delicious smooth sweet hard cider in the u.k., favorite brands: woodpecker, woodchuck, and beaver, but there are other good brands too. Tastes way better than anything hard cider here in the states. Of course having it on tap was also why it was so good! I always referred to it as scrumpy jack. Funny, my ancestors came from Cornwall in late 1800s....


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

BushpotChef, you and I was raised the same. I was lucky enough to have a large creek/small river with a small swamp and another river (a large one) that it emptied into. In the name of progress it was dredged and drained.....one more wetland gone....done way back in the days when things were just done like that. The water source for the smaller river was diverted and it only handles the run-off now, so it dries up completely. We used to have plenty of outings...slingshots always handy. Always had throw-lines and plenty of catfish and once they were baited, we hunted squirrels. And one of the most fun parts was if we stayed until dusk, a few slights of ducks would fly along. It was always fun to lead them and launch at them....then track out by the light of coal oil lantern! Progress is not always progress is it! The garden was h-u-g-e by today's standards, as it was fully relied on and everything home-canned. Had a good working dog too. He knew his job and could catch and dig up moles, catch and kill rats, etc. He truly loved his life there...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - Cornwall - a whole country on its own.


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes mattwalt, they even had their own language...


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Murda said:


> "The UK currently has a huge problem with illegal hunting and poaching"...
> 
> Jesus, on what planet are you living? There is no huge problem with hunting and poaching - this is just you waffling on about sh*t that you know nothing about. Or is it possible that you don't live in Portugal? Either way, your ill-informed ranting about UK laws is not helpful or useful in any way. We are not running out of hares, rabbits or squirrels and don't seem likely to in the foreseeable future.


Not a fair post ,in fact you 'Murdad' it.Matt is one of the many members here that actually does know what he's talking about.Not cricket old chap!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - trust me Kernow still has a extremely strong following. Cornwall has been fighting for its supreme independence for ages. I lived just East of the Tamar long enough...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Honestly - when I first started shooting \I looked it up and it was slingshots are cool - carry in public. Shoot - and hunt (as long as in season and with shot). In fact the only 2 laws were not to use as a weapon or damage property... But in the last year its been changing - like watching a car accident happening...


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Honestly - when I first started shooting \I looked it up and it was slingshots are cool - carry in public. Shoot - and hunt (as long as in season and with shot). In fact the only 2 laws were not to use as a weapon or damage property... But in the last year its been changing - like watching a car accident happening...


I kinda get what you mean. You guys across the pond had mentioned that you can no longer hunt with arrows in the UK because some bleedin' heart idiots got them banned for that purpose, and my first though was "Is this seriously the country that gave us Robin Hood??".

Starting to think that taxation and religious freedom weren't the only reasons that the US was formed... :rofl:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL... actually the story is a little more funny (not sure if its a true story) 

The belief was that archery hunting was banned so the King has supreme access or something... Turns out it was perfectly legal till fairly recently. Until Parliament brought it up and the pro guy decided to go for a leak as his round came up. Being there was no opposition the law was past - and arrow hunting no more.

Its a pity really - they should have regulated hunting not methods better IMO.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> chuckduster01 said:
> 
> 
> > Murda said:
> ...


With the "dresses" they wore back then who could ever be sure. :hmm: Thanks for the correction though. :lol:


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh, but haven't you heard, Matt? Cars drive drunk (Tesla, google, those two at least :naughty: ), pencils and pens misspell words, guns kill people, and spoons will make you fat. Honestly, where have you been? Under a rock your whole life? :neener:

On a more serious note, I read the qualifications for a member of parliament in Gulliver's travels the other day, so I can't say that it surprises me. If the UK ever needs some tips on intelligently made and enforced hunting laws, they should look no further then their rebellious child across the pond. I get concerns about population density being the impetus to limit hunting (at least with firearms), but c'mon folks, what with y'alls archery heritage, that shouldn't be a problem. Starting to think that employment may not have been your only reason for moving to Portugal, if you ever need to leave Europe, please, come to the US, we'll gladly take you and your family in. 

Chuck, if you look at the portraits of George the III, you'll notice that his "dress" only goes to about midthigh... and back then no lady would've been allowed to even think about thinking about wearing something that short in public, it'd be most improper, especially for a royal with or without those tight pants... :rofl:


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Today we have Male, Female, Undecided, and Unsure...who says they did not have the same back then? You can check if you want...I ain't going there. :lol:


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I know the slingshotforum does not condone "poaching" but I like to think shooting rats would not fall under that heading.

I don't live in the UK so it is hard to imagine being in too much trouble for shooting a rat at night with a slingshot or for shooting one during the day for that matter. In fact I can't imagine getting caught shooting a slingshot at night. Game animals aside, if a slingshot shooter were to get caught shooting a rat at night then he's a lousy "poacher" and should not do it. One of the advantages to shooting instinctively is you don't need much light - If you can see the animal but still can't see the slingshot you're still OK and you don't have to take the time to sight in on the quarry. If you already have the catapult/slingshot in your hand and it is loaded with your other hand on the pouch then a decent shot can be taken in around three seconds or so. Quick, silent and effective.

As an aside I found a used book in a bookstore a number of years ago that I purchased because it was so unique. It was called, I believe, The Art of Poaching. I read it cover to cover only because I had it in the privacy of my own home. I felt a bit odd reading it but it was very fascinating. Apparently some people take poaching really seriously.

The guy who wrote it wouldn't be too impressed if you got caught shooting a rat at night with a catapult.

Be a better poacher. 

winnie


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I found the book: Survival Poaching by Ragnar Benson

I would never condone poaching but I would also never hesitate to take a clean safe shot at a rat so long as I could do it inconspicuously.

winnie


----------



## joeroberts.jr27 (Nov 13, 2017)

Became a really big post this. With so many different opinions thanks to everybody that took time out to answer.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

